# London Calling!



## cl34 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello!
Is anyone on this site from London? If so do you know where to go for the best classical concerts? I've just joined UCL university and would like to make the most of my student discount in this amazing city!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Try this...










it sounds interesting.


----------



## Lark Ascending (Dec 16, 2006)

I can recommend this:

http://www.cadoganhall.com/


----------



## Rog (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi, cl34! Last night I went to St. John's, Smith Square for the first time. Not the best seating in the world but who cares when the acoustics are so fantastic? And try the Wigmore Hall. Fabulous. They do Sunday morning concerts at (I think) 11.30.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Just a suggestion - next time you're passing a news stand, ask for "Time Out". That has everything that's going on in London. You can also subscribe by email to the Royal Festival Hall, Barbican Centre - not sure about the Institute of Contemporary Arts, they don't have exactly a huge musical programme but worth keeping your eye on. There's a load of venues, big and small and you're sure to hear about them one way or another. 

Good luck!


----------



## cl34 (Oct 19, 2007)

great, thanks so much everyone! I am going to the Royal Festival Hall tonight to see some Schubert, Brahms and Weber


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But was it any good


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was in London for three days, if that counts, but why did they Hyde the Park from me?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

cl34 said:


> great, thanks so much everyone! I am going to the Royal Festival Hall tonight to see some Schubert, Brahms and Weber


This thread is so old that when OP says he saw Schubert, Brahms, and Weber, he really meant he was seeing them! 

Actually, maybe OP is actually Jeremy Bentham. I know the years don't exactly line up, but hey, record keeping wasn't so great in the 19th century.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> This thread is so old that when OP says he saw Schubert, Brahms, and Weber, he really meant he was seeing them!
> 
> Actually, maybe OP is actually Jeremy Bentham. I know the years don't exactly line up, but hey, record keeping wasn't so great in the 19th century.


i wanna see Weber...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> i wanna see Weber...


Aloysia or Constanze?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Aloysia or Constanze?


*nods, probably Constanze... although both were related to Mozart in some fashion. :3
yet, Aloysia has a prettier name. :3


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Rog said:


> Hi, cl34! Last night I went to St. John's, Smith Square for the first time. Not the best seating in the world but who cares when the acoustics are so fantastic? And try the Wigmore Hall. Fabulous. They do Sunday morning concerts at (I think) 11.30.


Going to any more?


----------

